# Gestone Injections anyone?!



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi all,

I've been taking Gestone injections every other day (to supplement my 2 daily cyclogest pessaries) for a month now and I was wondering if anyone else is suffering from a bruised and very sore bottom?! 

Twice now, my DH has administered the injection in the area we were shown by the clinic nurse and it must have hit my sciatic nerve because the next day I've been completely immobile!

Now, my bottom is just really bruised and lumps form at the injection site. I've been having icepacks (although I forget sometimes) and have been rubbing Arnicare cream into the areas religiously. My DH also massages the area after the injection but the next day I'm still in pain! 

I ask this question now because my nurse has told me that I will probably need to carry on the injections until I'm in week 16 - thats in July! I'm not sure how I'm going to cope and would love to hear from anyone who is/was in a similar situation so I can get a handle on how to deal with this! 

I was wondering if it had anything to do with my size? I'm  a size 6-8 so the injection must go deeper into my muscle than some others maybe? xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

They are just horrible aren't they? My bum and legs were a complete mess but worth it though   Warm the vial (I put it in my bra) wriggle your toes as he injects, try an let him massage it in if it does not hurt too much. I found ice helped as well. As if you can inject in your thighs, I did this so I could alternate between bum and legs. I counted the days down until I could stop them, think at 10 weeks pg they let me inject every night but just one vial then at 11 weeks it was every other night and then at 12 weeks stop. Do a search on here there are a fair few posts about it.


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

hello! thanks for your reply - it was really helpful! Quick question, which part of the thigh did you inject in? I may try it tonight as my bottom is SO bruised and sore i don't think it can take another one tonight! x


----------



## MillyFlower (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi Toffeecat,

I'm having 2 Gestone injections a night and like you am only a size 8. I too put the viles in my bra for a bit first. I also put a warm flannel on the area for a few minutes to soften the skin before and them rub the area with this area each one. I have been told not to attempt thighs as they are not big enough. I too am counting the days. We are reassessing my levels at 14 weeks!

xx


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh dear - I have lumpy gestone bum too! If you are slim I would not advise injecting in the thigh - my friend is a gp nurse and did one of mine there and I couldn't feel my leg properly for a week.

Have found it bruises less if I am lying down when dh gives it, but the pain is strange - hurt more at start and end of injections but in the middle its like my bum was numb and I sometimes couldn't feel it.

Had last injection on Tuesday after 7 weeks of them and I am so happy - although now worrying my body won't do what it should without pregesterone support.

Love Sarah XXX


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello! I'm exactly the same! I hate the injections (the way you  described them is spot-on, it does feel numb while the liquid's going in!) but at hte same time because I was put on the gestone to stop the early bleeds I had in my previous cycles, I believe its only BECAUSE of the Gestone that I'm PG right now! SO, I worry like crazy that when I'm off it, will I bleed again?!

Thanks for the info on the thigh - DH was thinking about us trying it there tonight - I now know to beat him away with a stick if he tries! 

Oh well, almost time to go home from work and then get my self geared up for the dreaded needle! xx


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Toffeecat - took me 3 treatments to get pregnant, first 2 I bled way before test day, this time I had the mighty gestone! Am sure its that has made the difference and got us our long awaited BFP - so I love and hate it too


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry on just come back online. I am a size 6 and was before tx but I had to inject my thighs as my bum was so sore, but yes be warned, it hurt more afterwards and was hard to walk. It's hard to explain where to inject, I found the instructions on here on where to inject in the thigh, will try and find them again but this was over 2 yrs ago now x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Try this one, not the one I used but I cant find that post, will have another look later 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=207890.0


----------

